
Can an Unorthodox Operation Cure Paraplegia? - CarolineW
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/01/25/one-small-step-annals-of-medicine-d-t-max
======
CarolineW
From the article:

    
    
      " ... surgeons removed some of the cells surrounding
        the nerves that run from Fidyka’s nose into his brain
        and injected them into the gap that the knife wound
        had left in his spine. ... doctors ... believed that
        if ensheathing cells were injected into his spinal
        cord they would help injured neurons to cross the
        wound, healing his spine. The surgeons had to open
        his skull and take out the ensheathing cells, a
        five-hour-long operation, and then open up his spine
        and put them back in—another five hours. "

